# RS4 Coming in November



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Got a cancelled slot for November. Which is perfect timing 

Spec

Daytona Grey (Unless i change my mind again)
Matt Ali Inlays
Tech Pack
Sports Suspension
Auto Boot Lid
Cool Box
Tracker Monitor
One Huge Grin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one but are you sure about this would you not like to keep your TT :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice one but are you sure about this would you not like to keep your TT :wink:


I did think about having the RS4 in yellow........All for whole second :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You have to order sports suspension on an RS4?

What does it come with as standard?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one but are you sure about this would you not like to keep your TT :wink:
> ...


What a great idear I am just off to the dealers  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Carlos said:


> You have to order sports suspension on an RS4?
> 
> What does it come with as standard?


I've ordered it with Sports Suspension plus - Â£500 option as for standard.

Here goes

Acoutstic parking system - front and rear
Alloy wheels - 9J x 19 7-arm double-spoke with 255/35 R19 tyres
Ali foot pedals
ABS
ASR
Anti theft device
Bose
Cross drilled brakes
Cruise control
Clock :lol: 
DIS with RS4 welcome logo :lol: 
EBD
EDL
ESP
Starter button
2 Exhaust pipes oval shaped with visable chrome :lol: 
heat insulating tinted glass
ISOFIX  
Quattro
RS$ bucket seats
RS intrument panels
RS sports steering whell with sport button :twisted: 
Storage pack
Tyre pressure monitor
Xenon-plus headlights with daytime running lights


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Jamie,

Is the QS going in part x, if so has the dealer given you a price now or will this be confirmed when you get RS in November ?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ratty said:


> Jamie,
> 
> Is the QS going in part x, if so has the dealer given you a price now or will this be confirmed when you get RS in November ?


It will have to be confirmed nearer the date.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Good job you did not buy my plate then. There you are I saved you some money which can go towards the RS :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ratty said:


> Good job you did not buy my plate then. There you are I saved you some money which can go towards the RS :roll:


 :lol: Good point. Been looking for a plate for the RS4. but all the R54 plates seem to have gone :x


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

*R5 FOA* Â£250 :?:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> *R5 FOA* Â£250 :?:


 :lol: I did find R5 FOR i think it was for the same price....Noooo i want something that says RS4...Could get RS04 VDT..What do ya think?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > *R5 FOA* Â£250 :?:
> ...


What about a V8 XXX plate Â£399


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Thats actually pretty cool...Esp XXX


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > *R5 FOA* Â£250 :?:
> ...


Let me know where you found it - I'm in need of it :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

V80 XXX is actually available :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Not STD's Actually that would look pretty cool 

VDT = Vorsprung Durch Technik :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> V80 XXX is actually available :wink:


You got me all worked up you tease :wink:


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Got a cancelled slot for November. Which is perfect timing
> 
> Spec
> 
> ...


good choice, got rid of the unreliable X5 for an A4 Avant 2.0T FSI quattro on 18's although not quite the RS4 but does the job, spec wise.. here are the options that I stuck on

Xenon Plus headlights << A MUST
Adaptive Headlights << STILL NOT SURE THEY MAKE A HUGE DIFFERENCE BUT THEY DO WORK
Heated front seats << AFTER THE TT A MUST
Acoustic parking aid - front and rear
Rear side airbags 
DVD based satellite navigation system << WORTH THE MONEY 
6 CD auto-changer << IN THE GLOVEBOX SO IF YOU ORDER THE COOL BOX THEN YOU DON'T HAVE ANY SPACE LEFT
4-spoke sports leather steering wheel, multi-function << ANOTHER MUST
Storage Pack << WORTHY OPTION
Tyre-Pressure Monitor
Voice-Control System <<< COMPLETELY USELESS
Door Mirrors â€" electrically folding
Auto Lights, Mirrors and Wipers + coming home function
Drivers Info System in Colour << LOOKS VERY FLASH


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Strange you mention the cool box and the cd changer as i have specced both with no problem so i wonder where the 6 cd changer is going.

Everything else youve said actually comes as standard on the RS4 except the navigation which i got as it comes with the tech pack as does the CD changer and adaptive lights


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

How about V8 GCD (*G*eno*C*idal*D*uck) :lol:

Â£399


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What about V8 CSA :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What about V8 CSA :wink: :lol: :lol:


Oooo Biatch [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > What about V8 CSA :wink: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I have a good memory for the important things :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


They still havnt sent me my compensation... :x ...Things i could do with a Â£20 mothercare voucher


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Do Audi take Mothercare vouchers :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I doubt it...But i could go to mothercare and use it towards a baby seat


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A few more possible...

BR54 BYE
BR54 CAB :lol: 
BR54 CAD
BR54 CAT
BR54 CAR
BR54 DUK

Plus loads similar or a few with:

*R54 JAM

Or:

OR54 XXX


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> BR54 CAB :lol:


I think most of my customers wuld be to scared to get in it. Esp after theve experienced being a passenger in a 1.8 Mondeo :twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You are selling your TT to buy an A4? 

Are you aware that a brand new A4 is coming out in 2007?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> You are selling your TT to buy an A4?
> 
> Are you aware that a brand new A4 is coming out in 2007?


Yes

No

and No i dont care. I want an RS4 so im getting one :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Trust you're watching Top Gear


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Trust you're watching Top Gear


Yes :x Didnt even know the RS4 would be on it....Everywhere i go there always seems to be something that reminds me off it. Roll on November and if i get a call that theirs a delay and has to be put back a month. I'm gunna demand i can go over to the factory so i can put a boot firmly up their asses.

Sorry i go on...But its the first proper car ive ever had and i cant wait [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You mean that the TT wasn't proper car?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> You mean that the TT wasn't proper car?


How did i know it would be you picking me up on that. The TT is a great car. one that i love and will always love. But it isnt in the same league. The RS4 is a step up.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Of course it is a step up as it costs twice as much!!

Calling the TT not proper, was not the correct way to express what you actually meant.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Of course it is a step up as it costs twice as much!!
> 
> Calling the TT not proper, was not the correct way to express what you actually meant.


Does this  look worried :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Isn't it about time you put in an appearance on www.rs246.com?

Lots of B7 owners there so you can learn alot about what is coming your way in November :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Isn't it about time you put in an appearance on www.rs246.com?
> 
> Lots of B7 owners there so you can learn alot about what is coming your way in November :wink:


But but im shy  

Ok Damon just for you ive joined...Just waiting to get the email so i can log on


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

FCOL for some reason it wont send me my confirmation e-mail. I can't log on


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Try

http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... forum&f=19

Forum for registration problems


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Try
> 
> http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... forum&f=19
> 
> Forum for registration problems


Cheers Damon


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've heard that the majority of new RS4 owners are homosexual.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> I've heard that the majority of new RS4 owners are homosexual.


I did hear the same about the old S4 Avant oweners :wink: :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that the majority of new RS4 owners are homosexual.
> ...


Careful Tim with remarks like that. I may have to bend you over and hit you with something hard. :wink: 

Yellow i didnt hear that...However i did hear that S4 Avant owners are into dogs :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I did hear that to but I also heard that you have had your moments on Saturday night :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Hey i dont just limit them to Saturday nights


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Isn't it about time you put in an appearance on www.rs246.com?
> 
> Lots of B7 owners there so you can learn alot about what is coming your way in November :wink:


Oh FFS!! That's one of the few places I can go without him being there! :roll:

p.s. :-* to you and him !


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

November's a long way off :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it about time you put in an appearance on www.rs246.com?
> ...


Sorry to steal your thunder...By the looks of it i cant get logged onto it. So dont worry Scotty :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


Do you think somebody has pre-warned them :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Everyone needs the Duck on their Forum  ....Managed to get logged on my e-mail account was just being a tad sensitive


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi mate,
i am also thinking of getting myself a rs4... the 2.7 bi turbo version. i feel that will be lighter,more nimble and cheaper on petrol..new one is a v8 ! drinks like a beeatch!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

a18eem said:


> hi mate,
> i am also thinking of getting myself a rs4... the 2.7 bi turbo version. i feel that will be lighter,more nimble and cheaper on petrol..new one is a v8 ! drinks like a beeatch!!


Comparing B5 Avant to B7 Saloon...

Fuel consumption, l/100 km:

B5 (Avant):
City 17.00 
Highway 9.00 
Average 12.00

B7 (Saloon):
City 20.7 
Highway 9.4 
Average 13.5

You'll see there is no more than about 10% difference. If you can afford to run / insure / service either, a 10% difference in fuel cost is not going to break the bank, especially if you consider that most likely your service and maintenance costs on the B5 are going to be higher - as the B7, being new, will be covered by 3 years warranty included in the price, and of course should, hopefully, have less things go wrong with it than a 5-8 year old car will.

If you expect a B5 to be "more nimble" than a B7 with the new 40:60 torque split, you really need to drive both before you make a decision. In my view the B5 will always be more "special" just down to the numbers made, but as a driving tool, surely the B7 is the winner. Of course, if you're buying a car because you like modding, the B5 is probably the way to go!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jamie, re your colour dilema, have you spotted this thread yet? http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... ic&t=52794

Oh, and I think it looks really good in that dark blue - very "baby RS6" - http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 4&f=86&h=0


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

clived said:


> Jamie, re your colour dilema, have you spotted this thread yet? http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... ic&t=52794
> 
> Oh, and I think it looks really good in that dark blue - very "baby RS6" - http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 4&f=86&h=0


Thanks Clive..Yes ive seen it...Decided im sticking with Daytona grey. Blue with Black interior has put me off. As i want the bucket seat option. If i could have the bucket seats in Silver i would probably go for the Blue. As with the RS6 where they had blue with silver leather.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

stick with Daytona :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Spotted my first B7 RS4 this weekend.
Even parked up it looked mean in Black.
The owner seems to have the right idea - Snooper was already fitted by the A-pilar.

Bet you can't wait


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You sure it wasn't a diesel S-line. It's amazing how close they are to look at. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> You sure it wasn't a diesel S-line. It's amazing how close they are to look at. :wink:


You know that is one of the things i like about it...I dont want it to attract any attention. Reading all the stuff on the RS246 forum where some people are saying it just doesnt look special enough. It feels special when your behind the wheel. Thats all that matters to me. For what i want its the perfect hybrid for me. Goes like a superish car. Has al the luxury i want. But isnt in your face flash.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You sure it wasn't a diesel S-line. It's amazing how close they are to look at. :wink:


.... oh sorry, my mistake, it was a diesel.


----------

